# So Awesome!Have you noticed what Knittingfool.com is up to?



## MomBeezzzz (Jan 17, 2013)

Now we can have access to all the beautiful patterns. Worldwide
Yeah!!!

http://knittingfool.com/Reference/Translations.aspx


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

Wonderful news!! Many thanks for the link. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## shel01 (Feb 23, 2013)

Thanks for posting x


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

yeah!


----------



## sross512004 (Mar 4, 2011)

Thank you very much for posting. I've done so many searches on knitting but I've never come across that site before. Awesome.


----------



## MomBeezzzz (Jan 17, 2013)

sross512004 said:


> Thank you very much for posting. I've done so many searches on knitting but I've never come across that site before. Awesome.


Have a good poke around it is my favorite for stitch patterns, and there is even a sweater generator, they have put alot of work into this site for sure.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

What a fabulous site!! Thank you for this link!!!!!


----------



## minniemo (Apr 23, 2011)

Thank you for that :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

thank you :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## alekie (Apr 8, 2013)

Excellent find! Thanks so very much for sharing.


----------



## 23607 (Jun 6, 2011)

Great addition...thanks for the heads up.


----------



## jackiefi (Jul 17, 2013)

Thank you for the info


----------



## maxikat60 (Feb 15, 2012)

Wonderful...Thanks alot!!!


----------



## elyons1955 (Sep 22, 2012)

Thanks for making this a great day at knittingfool.com :thumbup:. 
I'm glad you like the place.


----------



## MomBeezzzz (Jan 17, 2013)

elyons1955 said:


> Thanks for making this a great day at knittingfool.com :thumbup:.
> I'm glad you like the place.


Like it? I love it!!! You have clearly done a great job, and so user friendly, My knitting has been brought up a couple of notches thanks to your website,, I appreciate all you do, and have done and now to translate that is just so awesome. Thank-you so much.

:!: :thumbup:


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

That's great. Someone tried it translating an other language pattern?


----------



## Jaymacphe (Jan 24, 2013)

I love the site, but can someone tell me why 'Australian' was not on the Language selection list? 
This is a little worrying......................


----------



## MomBeezzzz (Jan 17, 2013)

Jaymacphe said:


> I love the site, but can someone tell me why 'Australian' was not on the Language selection list?
> This is a little worrying......................


Or Newfoundland either,,,,,,,,(ooops did I say that outloud)
Just kidding.......
:lol:


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

MomBeezzzz said:


> Now we can have access to all the beautiful patterns. Worldwide
> Yeah!!!
> 
> http://knittingfool.com/Reference/Translations.aspx


God Bless their little cotton socks! :thumbup:


----------

